# Does Astoria Project available on 10581?



## mybabysexy (Oct 29, 2015)

I really need to know. I'm still on 10512


----------



## dandrayan (Oct 29, 2015)

It doesn't appear to be working properly on my device. I updated my 1520 from build 10536 with some APKs installed and running correctly, but after updating to 10581 the apps show in my list and immediately crash upon launch.


----------



## mybabysexy (Oct 29, 2015)

So bad ? is there a way to convert downloaded apks to w10m by recompiling codes?


----------



## surfing10 (Oct 30, 2015)

Not working for me too


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 30, 2015)

Way to take the one gleaming light of hope that 10 mobile had and squash it, along with my willingness to keep using that OS.


----------



## ap3rus (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm sure they will get it back as soon as they fix performance issues.


----------



## Darrian (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not, but I think there's a good chance.


----------



## Mortus125 (Oct 31, 2015)

The only thing we need to get it back to work is new windows bridge package that will allow us to connect to android inside phone. Btw. last update killed apps already installed on phone too


----------



## balcsida (Oct 31, 2015)

MS Demoed the new Project Astoria in a small, private partner day and they sai that now they can compile the Android app TO Windows 10 Mobile app and the android on the phone is no longer needed. I can't confirm this nor disprove.


----------



## ap3rus (Nov 1, 2015)

balcsida said:


> MS Demoed the new Project Astoria in a small, private partner day and they sai that now they can compile the Android app TO Windows 10 Mobile app and the android on the phone is no longer needed. I can't confirm this nor disprove.

Click to collapse



Interesting to see whether Android app source code needed for that or it can build a Windows 10 app directly from APK. The latter would be huge (though less realistic, I guess)


----------



## Ruwin (Nov 3, 2015)

ap3rus said:


> Interesting to see whether Android app source code needed for that or it can build a Windows 10 app directly from APK. The latter would be huge (though less realistic, I guess)

Click to collapse



I'll say there's no chance to build appx from apk. Unless MS develops a miracle tool, the devs will need to build the apps for w10. As long as we have the app source code, that's cool. If not, then it all comes down to the original developer.


----------



## ap3rus (Nov 3, 2015)

Ruwin said:


> I'll say there's no chance to build appx from apk. Unless MS develops a miracle tool, the devs will need to build the apps for w10. As long as we have the app source code, that's cool. If not, then it all comes down to the original developer.

Click to collapse



Android app (which doesn't use NDK) is simply a java binary, which is resources + java bytecode which can simply be decompiled into java source code which then can be compiled into appx - nothing magical. Tricky part comes with apps using NDK, that's something much harder to work with in this context.


----------



## loudog3114 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ruwin said:


> I'll say there's no chance to build appx from apk. Unless MS develops a miracle tool, the devs will need to build the apps for w10. As long as we have the app source code, that's cool. If not, then it all comes down to the original developer.

Click to collapse



I was thinking the appx would just be a containerized call to the astoria vm.


----------



## plantroon (Nov 3, 2015)

ap3rus said:


> Android app (which doesn't use NDK) is simply a java binary, which is resources + java bytecode which can simply be decompiled into java source code which then can be compiled into appx - nothing magical. Tricky part comes with apps using NDK, that's something much harder to work with in this context.

Click to collapse



I believe there is a reason why Astoria uses some form of Hyper-V implementation. And it's just amazing to see Hyper-V on ARM.


----------



## myrcello (Nov 8, 2015)

plantroon said:


> I believe there is a reason why Astoria uses some form of Hyper-V implementation. And it's just amazing to see Hyper-V on ARM.

Click to collapse





I hope in the near future this could be hacked to run any arm system virtualized in the phone


----------



## whandroid (Nov 10, 2015)

*Astoria on W10 Mobile Build 10586?*

Anyone try installing Project Astoria subsystem files on W10Mobile build 10586 and got it working?  Looks like MS still hasn't made it available in this latest build yet - hope this is not permanent...


----------



## Darrian (Nov 11, 2015)

How did you get W10M 10586?


----------



## Opus Dei (Nov 11, 2015)

Darrian said:


> How did you get W10M 10586?

Click to collapse



+1

How?


----------



## mybabysexy (Nov 11, 2015)

Opus Dei said:


> +1
> 
> How?

Click to collapse



maybe he mispelled the build number, or he is a beta tester


----------



## xdaman21 (Nov 14, 2015)

*Is Project Astoria Dead?*

Hey guys,

The future of Astoria isn't looking real good right now. Check out Windows Central, titled:

 "/microsofts-project-astoria-delayed" or sub-directory.

(sorry, I'm a newbie, can't post links yet.)

They seem to have several good 'insider' sources.

-xdaman21


----------



## ca_guri01 (Nov 14, 2015)

xdaman21 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The future of Astoria isn't looking real good right now. Check out Windows Central, titled:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the link

http://m.windowscentral.com/microso...=slider&utm_campaign=navigation&utm_source=wp


----------



## x_orange90_x (Nov 15, 2015)

I read that yesterday. I would say that Astoria as we knew it is dead. MS was likely just seeing how Android apps would work within w10m and what the interest/response to it would be. Kind of a trick to get devs interested in actually porting the apps rather than emulating them. I could be wrong, but I don't think it's coming back like it was. 

And they say in that article that it was completely ripped out, but in fact it's not. They just removed the registry keys for the AoW service to prevent it from running.


----------



## MrBlubke (Nov 15, 2015)

x_orange90_x said:


> I read that yesterday. I would say that Astoria as we knew it is dead. MS was likely just seeing how Android apps would work within w10m and what the interest/response to it would be. Kind of a trick to get devs interested in actually porting the apps rather than emulating them. I could be wrong, but I don't think it's coming back like it was.
> 
> And they say in that article that it was completely ripped out, but in fact it's not. They just removed the registry keys for the AoW service to prevent it from running.

Click to collapse



you say it like it would just work again if one would re-insert those registry keys... don't think that's the case... I suspect this has been tried already, but no-one succeeded (afaik) in re-enabling Astoria (yet)


----------



## x_orange90_x (Nov 16, 2015)

MrBlubke said:


> you say it like it would just work again if one would re-insert those registry keys... don't think that's the case... I suspect this has been tried already, but no-one succeeded (afaik) in re-enabling Astoria (yet)

Click to collapse




Actually, your correct that it has been attempted; by myself personally. It is possible to insert *some* of the keys, however Subkeys cannot be added to the registry at this time, in this location at least. There is a \parameters Subkey and a couple of others that need to be added back but trying to do so results in an access denied error. Within these Subkeys are more keys that *could* be added IF the Subkeys themselves could be created. 

As far as that being what's preventing it from working, I believe that's it, at lease for those of us that upgraded from a build which we already had Astoria working. You see, those specific registry entries are extremely important because they are the actual AoW Service keys. Without them, Windows doesn't actually start the AoW service, ever. This is because it doesn't have an instruction set (the keys) to enable and operate the AoW service. Without the service running, it doesn't matter whether any of the other files/keys/apps/etc are present, the emulation cannot happen thus the apps cannot start.


----------



## MrBlubke (Nov 17, 2015)

x_orange90_x said:


> Actually, your correct that it has been attempted; by myself personally. It is possible to insert *some* of the keys, however Subkeys cannot be added to the registry at this time, in this location at least. There is a \parameters Subkey and a couple of others that need to be added back but trying to do so results in an access denied error. Within these Subkeys are more keys that *could* be added IF the Subkeys themselves could be created.
> 
> As far as that being what's preventing it from working, I believe that's it, at lease for those of us that upgraded from a build which we already had Astoria working. You see, those specific registry entries are extremely important because they are the actual AoW Service keys. Without them, Windows doesn't actually start the AoW service, ever. This is because it doesn't have an instruction set (the keys) to enable and operate the AoW service. Without the service running, it doesn't matter whether any of the other files/keys/apps/etc are present, the emulation cannot happen thus the apps cannot start.

Click to collapse



sounds promissing... hope someone finds a way... maybe extract and reinstall the whole registry with them keys inserted?


----------



## demon2112 (Nov 18, 2015)

Well back to android I think,hahaha love wm10 butt the app gap is to big for me. to bad dough I was really waiting on astoria on my 930 

Sent from my SM-G903F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xUselessName (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you tell me which keys have been removed?


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

xUselessName said:


> Can you tell me which keys have been removed?

Click to collapse



It's way more than just the keys, the ENTIRE Astoria Runtime isn't there. No matter if you install the deployment tools for Astoria, it won't run.

You can't deploy the old astoria cabs either, due to changes they did in the MainOS package. 

Also, you can't even directly push the files there because the ACLs aren't set for the files and the services not installed (don't ask how to).

We're more or less left at, "Welp... Hopefully they bring it back".


----------



## x_orange90_x (Nov 19, 2015)

This is the tree with the keys removed
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet001\Services\AoWSM


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

x_orange90_x said:


> This is the tree with the keys removed
> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet001\Services\AoWSM

Click to collapse



Yes.  That's the registry key that defines the runtime service for Astoria, but as explained above it's not going to help you by putting the key back


----------



## Cholens (Nov 23, 2015)

nop not working


----------



## pon kailash (Feb 13, 2018)

Does project Astoria works on 640xl lte with so build 10.0.10586.107


----------



## WallyCZ (Feb 13, 2018)

No. But maybe it can work and I am working on it. Currently it seems that more hacks/exploits/workarounds are needed, root access from WPInternals 2.4 is not enough.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 13, 2018)

WallyCZ said:


> No. But maybe it can work and I am working on it. Currently it seems that more hacks/exploits/workarounds are needed, root access from WPInternals 2.4 is not enough.

Click to collapse



Try pushing the 10166 cab only and restoring the AoWSM registry keys(create the key, subkeys and values, you can try using another service as guide on generic subkeys and values), so the service starts. This is the first method that comes to my mind...

Edit: Try it in 10586 or older builds, not sure about new builds, it's hard blocked.


----------



## WallyCZ (Feb 13, 2018)

Already done, service is not problem. 0xD0000034 is the problem.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 13, 2018)

WallyCZ said:


> Already done, service is not problem. 0xD0000034 is the problem.

Click to collapse



What OS and what keys, subkeys and values did you use? Or you didn't even get it to install?


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 14, 2018)

snickler said:


> Yes.  That's the registry key that defines the runtime service for Astoria, but as explained above it's not going to help you by putting the key back

Click to collapse



Do you have keys and values of AoWSM? i got the files on the phone, i'm missing the keys to test if it works.


----------



## WallyCZ (Feb 15, 2018)

It's not worth it yet and I don't want public some not fully working guides. I'll let you know when I have some progress


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 18, 2018)

pon kailash said:


> Does project Astoria works on 640xl lte with so build 10.0.10586.107

Click to collapse



No,  you can install the build 10240 for the 640xl, you can find the ffu in windows 8 forum. That build has the astoria project.


----------

